# Winter Thaw Blues... What's Your Lawn Look Like Right Now?



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

My lawn is seriously depressing me! All of the snow has melted and left my lawn looking incredibly sad. I'd be curious to see everybody else's this time of year. Post a picture of it looking great vs. a photo of it in it's current state!







Tell me I'm not the only one...


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

The bewitched is still fairly green here


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

No thaw yet lol


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

@ABC123 😯 😮 😲

I hope that melts soon!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> No thaw yet lol


Warmer temps in the near future? I'm crying right now because it's 62 but supposed to drop back into the forties as the day progresses.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

About 60-70% green up. Sprayed 1st round of Tenacity last week as i noticed poa a. Starting to grow. You can see them starting to lighten up and whiten in the pictures.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


>


Mark, I will be honest. There is a section there that looks pretty rough. What happen? What was your end of season hoc?


----------



## macleod52 (Feb 23, 2018)

Looking forward to treating my lawn right. This will be our first spring in this house and I'm hoping to dominate my neighbors. I went out and bought my PreM yesterday so I'm anxiously awaiting spring!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > No thaw yet lol
> ...


Not foreseeable, more snow forecasted for next week.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I have no idea..!! It wasn't like that before. 2.5" HOC at seasons end. Any ideas on what I can do? My yard is often a swampy mess and right now its far too wet to rake or anything.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Here ya go.....



















Some rough spots but I'm a basic lawn guy so it works. Another small renovation due. I'm too lazy for a one and done deal :lol:


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Front yard pics. Backyard looks about the same.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Was hoping I wasn't alone, but you guys are way better off than me! Haha


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Spot my dog pees in is greening up.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> Was hoping I wasn't alone, but you guys are way better off than me! Haha


What! Do you see all the poa in my yard not to my mention the giant bare spot 😁


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Things are looking good here.

Gave the lawn a stiff raking today as it was thawed out down to about 1" soil depth.

The spot by the driveway where snow piled up is still frozen, so I couldn't clean up that junk.

There were a few patches of what I am hoping was annual Rye that were completely dead and raked right out.

The spot where the neighbours' tree was will need some attention.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> > Was hoping I wasn't alone, but you guys are way better off than me! Haha
> ...


*most of you guys. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

*w*


MarkAguglia said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkAguglia said:
> ...


That's better.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

This isn't getting any better. 

Any advice on where to begin? (when/if this ever dries out)


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@MarkAguglia I'd get your pre emergent down when appropriate. And then I would just let the weather actually warm up and see what your lawn does first. Mine is a bit rough but I'll apply prodiamine and probably not much after that until it starts to thicken and green up which eventually it does each year. This year just seems slower.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Same issue. Doesn't help that I just found out the kids put our oversized door mat outside so got a nice rectangle of dirt lol


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Snow mold central.

I can see some fresh green starting to poke up through all the patches. A bit more rain and a few sunny days should really get it going.


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

This is how my front lawn currently looks. It's overcast and a little late so the light and picture quality isn't the best. HOC is 18 mm and six mows so far this year.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's looks really good. Is that a weeping redbud on the left?


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

g-man said:


> That's looks really good. Is that a weeping redbud on the left?


Berberis i think g-man


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GlennBlake said:


> This is how my front lawn currently looks. It's overcast and a little late so the light and picture quality isn't the best. HOC is 18 mm and six mows so far this year.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Still have some snow, and highs are forecast to only be in the 30s this weekend... But I'm just glad we didn't get 17.5" of snow like northern Iowa did the other day.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

MarkAguglia said:


> This isn't getting any better.
> 
> Any advice on where to begin? (when/if this ever dries out)


You are not alone my friend. 
Going on 5 years now where my lawn is always last to the party.
But it will come on. 
Esp. if you did everything this board had recommended this past fall. 
Always does.

Take the time now to do a soil test & like pennstater said - lay down your Pre-M


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@rockinmylawn could you post a closed up picture of the grass in the shaded area of your last image? The brown/dormant grass.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> @rockinmylawn could you post a closed up picture of the grass in the shaded area of your last image? The brown/dormant grass.


*@g-man*: please see attached pics.

What makes this hard every year to understand is that my lawn always appear to be last to the Spring greenup vs. my neighbors.
& the edge strips by the beds surrounding the house perimeter always get stressed first during drought condition even though my irrigation gets good coverage after lots of audits.


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

I'll play...
I've got some awful bare spots along the driveway from a combination of snow piles, and people stomping on the mud to get the kids in the car... I'm going to have to install some stepping stones or other hardscappe here in the near future...



I've also got a mess out by the other side, where the gas company dug things up for some maintenance last fall. They came by and leveled some and tossed down some seed in November or so... We;ll see how much of that comes in. Odds are it's something like Ky-31 that I'm going to have to kill and reseed anyway. We'll see.



I'm still being patient. The last of my snow banks were still visible this time yesterday morning, so we'll see how a few weeks of growing temperatures helps. I'm expecting I'll drop some desirable seed on some of the bare areas this week. It may die over the summer, but at least then it won't drive me crazy for quite as long.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

It was far from perfect in the fall, but this is just awful currently.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Together we will conquer this long winter my friends...

I believe my problem is snow mold. I have a lot of bentfrass that i need to deal with and I read its more susceptable to snow mold. That said, I plan on doing my first ever preM this year... should I use Tenacity as a preM instead of prodiamine as I planned? I already have a bottle off Tenacity, I could overseed with extra seed left over from the fall and I don't really get crabgrass, just broadleaf weeds.

Thoughts?


----------

